# THANK YOU to all who brought the Lordstown meet together



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish I could have been there today! Glad you guys had a good time! I'll be on the look out for the Lordstown pictures and video thread.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Couldn't agree more! The folks at the plant were so kind to us and did so much! Also thanks Andrei and everyone else involved in making the meet happen! I was hoping to get around and meet a few more people and stay longer, however the Wifey wasn't feeling well (pregnant and the heat and lack of sleep don't mix I guess). Hope to be back next year and spend more time with everyone! A great time was had for sure! Andrei, sorry for interrupting your lunch! Thanks for bringing the P.I.


----------

